# Is my system up-to-date?



## skoinga (Jun 28, 2010)

Hi,
is my Freebsd up to date? Assuming I haven't any thirdy part software compiled by source..


```
[root@catalyst ~]# uname -a
FreeBSD catalyst 8.0-RELEASE-p3 FreeBSD 8.0-RELEASE-p3 #0: Wed May 26 05:45:12 UTC 2010     [email]root@i386-
builder.daemonology.net[/email]:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  i386
```


```
[root@catalyst ~]# freebsd-update fetch
Looking up update.FreeBSD.org mirrors... 3 mirrors found.
Fetching metadata signature for 8.0-RELEASE from update5.FreeBSD.org... done.
Fetching metadata index... done.
Inspecting system... done.
Preparing to download files... done.

No updates needed to update system to 8.0-RELEASE-p3.
```



```
[root@catalyst ~]# portsnap fetch
Looking up portsnap.FreeBSD.org mirrors... 5 mirrors found.
Fetching snapshot tag from portsnap6.FreeBSD.org... done.
Latest snapshot on server matches what we already have.
No updates needed.
[root@catalyst ~]# pkg_version -vL=
[root@catalyst ~]#
```


----------



## SirDice (Jun 28, 2010)

p3 is the latest for 8.0-RELEASE.

As for portsnap, you also need to run `# portsnap update`


----------



## graudeejs (Jun 28, 2010)

run 

```
$ pkg_version -vL =
```

This will show outdated ports [However keep in mind, that new version doesn't been that it's always better]


----------

